# 686 Grips



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been shooting my new 686 with the factory Hogues and I've decided I don't like them. Anybody change grips on their 686? Anybody have the wood grips? How are they?


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have Pachayr Compac Pros on mine. Fit and feel good when firing and conceal well.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

There are probably more grips made for the S&W K/L frames than any other revolver ever made. I'd venture to say there are over a hundred different sizes & shapes of grips for your 686. You can narrow down the choices by about half once you determine if you have a round or square butt.

You need to go someplace like a gun show & handle a few K/L frames to see what you like. Or better yet, take your 686 to the gun show, remove the grips, and try on some grips from the vendors at the gun show.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I dumped those rubber grips as well on my 686. Currently, I use wood Eagle grips. But, as stated before, that model has tons of choices and you can drop a lot of cash trying to decide on the right fit, color or size. If you go to the Smith & Wesson forum, check the revolver section for "grips". At least you should be able to view the choices on the 686, which may help in your selection.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

These are the grips I acquired right after I got my S&W 65-3, 3 in. K frame from Ahrends Grips and I really like them. They look pretty good and they fit my hand really good. They hide well if I carry it concealed.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I swapped mine out for the Hogue laminated rosewood grips.I love them!


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

*pm sent*

I've got some factory wood grips,,,think they fit 686's.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

*oops, sorry.*

Sorry, not selling any grips, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.cdnnsports.com/ sometimes has some pretty good grips. It's hit and miss but they usually have pretty good ones there that are not too expensive.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Pachmayr Presentation on mine....for fine and usable with speedloaders.


----------



## bluegrassstate (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's a pair I recently found for use on my model 66...not sure if they are factory original or not..stamped on inside the grip panel is "ACE"..perfect grips for large hands..from the bluegrassstate...


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmm....Bluegrass, that hand looks familiar from my pick above. As you can see I love the grips you sold me.


----------

